# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  La bruja novata

## Edlone

¡Hola! Soy Edlone. Hace bastante poco que empecé con la magia, así que tened piedad. Me gustan especialmente los trucos de cartas y la magia relacionada con cerraduras, no ya solo los trucos de manos sino también el escapismo. Para romper un poco el hielo querría saber qué os inspiró a vosotros para empezar con la magia. En mi familia a nadie le va mucho, pero hace unos años vi la película "Ahora me ves" y, juntado con mi pasión por Harry Potter, despertó en mí las ganas de pasar a la práctica. ¿Qué me decís de vosotros?

----------


## bydariogamer

La pregunta es muy interesante. He creado un hilo en "Discusión general sobre ilusionismo" para que respondamos todos.

----------


## Juliopikas

Bienvenida al impresionante mundo de lo inexplicable. Saludos cordiales

----------

